

Encrypted email may not be best approach to avoid NSA scrutiny  - alexholehouse
http://www.holehouse.org/thoughts/encryption-as-a-flag/

======
LoganCale
The way I see it is, we have a right to privacy. Government overreaches in
years past have slowly chipped away at the legal protections of that privacy,
and say that, for example, our emails are fair game without a warrant because
they're sitting on someone else's server, so we obviously don't care to keep
them private.

If we encrypt those messages end to end, they can't use that argument, because
we're taking clear measures to keep them private even from the server owners.
So it destroys a legal argument as well as letting us take back our own
privacy and protecting it without relying purely upon an ever weakening legal
protection.

That's why I do encrypt and advocate encrypting email, not to avoid NSA
scrutiny. If one's life were to depend on avoiding such scrutiny, however, the
advice in the article may be reasonable.

~~~
Joyfield
Or "they" will just make strong encryption without key deposition illegal.

